# Need to upgrade some items on computer



## Guest (Oct 21, 2009)

i want any recomendations on hardware to buy so i can play games like cod4mw gta4 assassin creed 1 and 2 plz help


```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/20/2009, 23:03:50
       Machine name: OWNER-PC
   Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6002) Service Pack 2 (6002.vistasp2_gdr.090803-2339)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Gateway
       System Model: DX4640-UB101A
               BIOS: BIOS Date: 05/28/08 11:20:31 Ver: A7399NG2.108
          Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  E2200  @ 2.20GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.2GHz
             Memory: 3838MB RAM
          Page File: 2025MB used, 5814MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
     DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
        Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i
     Manufacturer: NVIDIA 
        Chip type: GeForce 7100 / nForce 630i
         DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
       Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07E1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2
   Display Memory: 1912 MB
 Dedicated Memory: 248 MB
    Shared Memory: 1663 MB
     Current Mode: 1680 x 1050 (32 bit) (60Hz)
          Monitor: Generic PnP Monitor
      Driver Name: nvd3dumx.dll,nvd3dum
   Driver Version: 8.15.0011.8618 (English)
      DDI Version: 9Ex
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
 Driver Date/Size: 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 9466880 bytes
      WHQL Logo'd: n/a
  WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-44A1-11CF-3F52-3C2102C2C535}
        Vendor ID: 0x10DE
        Device ID: 0x07E1
        SubSys ID: 0x01371025
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Revision ID: 0x00A2
      Video Accel: 
 Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {F9F19DA5-3B09-4B2F-9D89-C64753E3EAAB}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                   {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
     DDraw Status: Enabled
       D3D Status: Enabled
       AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250137&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5519 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/16/2008 09:19:13, 1309848 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_10250137&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5519 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: n/a
          Date and Size: 3/16/2008 09:19:13, 1309848 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0x0
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 0, 0
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 0, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Stereo Mix (Realtek High Definition Audio)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.00.0001.5519 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/16/2008 09:19:13, 1309848 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x0
           Format Flags: 0x0

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Microsoft eHome Infrared Transceiver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x006D
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: USB2.0-CRW
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x0A48, 0x3302
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x07FE
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/11/2009 01:39:52, 273920 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:25, 7680 bytes
| 
+-+ USB Human Interface Device
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D16
| | Location: Port_#0006.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: generic_hid_device
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/11/2009 01:39:32, 15872 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/11/2009 01:39:32, 49152 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:55, 31616 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-compliant mouse
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x0461, 0x4D16
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:59, 19968 bytes
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:59, 39992 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 64000 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome Remote Control Keyboard keys
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col05
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 01:33:40, 22528 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col06
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 01:33:40, 22528 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft eHome MCIR 109 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: hid\irdevice&col07
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbd106.dll, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 8192 bytes
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/11/2009 01:33:40, 22528 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 64000 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:47:27, 42040 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:59, 19968 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:59, 39992 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/11/2009 03:15:53, 62440 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:59, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 1/20/2008 22:46:59, 39992 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 127.1 GB
Total Space: 289.3 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD32 00AAJS-22B4A SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: D:
 Free Space: 8.3 GB
Total Space: 15.9 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: WDC WD32 00AAJS-22B4A SCSI Disk Device

      Drive: E:
      Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH15F SCSI CdRom Device
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:34:39, 79872 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: PCI Soft Data Fax Modem with SmartCP
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14F1&DEV_2F40&SUBSYS_200014F1&REV_00\4&26A8D32F&0&2850
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CAX_CNXT.sys, 7.67.0000.0000 (English), 6/20/2007 04:29:14, 740352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CAXHWBS2.sys, 7.67.0000.0000 (English), 6/20/2007 04:30:22, 409600 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\CAX_DPV.sys, 7.67.0000.0000 (English), 6/20/2007 04:32:58, 1478656 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\HSFProf.cty, 6/30/2007 14:38:38, 143829 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\mdmxsdk.sys, 1.00.0002.0012 (English), 3/16/2008 09:37:34, 17024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\XAudio64.sys, 1.00.0011.0000 (English), 6/29/2007 09:11:24, 10240 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\XAudio64.exe, 1.00.0011.0000 (English), 6/29/2007 09:11:36, 412672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\mdmxsdk.dll, 1.00.0002.0012 (English), 3/16/2008 09:37:35, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Program Files\CONEXANT\CNXT_MODEM_PCI_HSF\UIU64m.exe, 4.00.0026.0000 (English), 6/26/2007 04:24:40, 1066496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\UCI64M20.dll, 2.00.0020.0000 (English), 7/13/2007 04:43:36, 310272 bytes

     Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07FE&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&20
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:36, 24064 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:47:25, 17920 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07FC&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&48
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:41, 948736 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07F8&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&70
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvstor64.sys, 10.03.0052.0000 (English), 5/6/2008 18:53:24, 163872 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvraidco.dll, 10.03.0052.0000 (English), 5/6/2008 18:42:06, 389120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvraiins.dll, 10.03.0052.0000 (English), 5/6/2008 18:42:06, 389120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoAr.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Arabic), 5/6/2008 18:41:32, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoCs.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Czech), 5/6/2008 18:41:32, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoDa.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Danish), 5/6/2008 18:41:34, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoDe.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (German), 5/6/2008 18:41:34, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Greek), 5/6/2008 18:41:34, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEng.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (English), 5/6/2008 18:41:36, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoENU.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (English), 5/6/2008 18:41:36, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEs.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Spanish), 5/6/2008 18:41:36, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoEsm.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Spanish), 5/6/2008 18:41:38, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoFi.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Finnish), 5/6/2008 18:41:38, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoFr.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (French), 5/6/2008 18:41:40, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoHe.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Hebrew), 5/6/2008 18:41:40, 40960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoHu.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Hungarian), 5/6/2008 18:41:40, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoIt.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Italian), 5/6/2008 18:41:42, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoJa.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Japanese), 5/6/2008 18:41:42, 40448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoKo.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Korean), 5/6/2008 18:41:44, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoNl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Dutch), 5/6/2008 18:41:44, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoNo.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Norwegian (Bokmål)), 5/6/2008 18:41:44, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoPl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Polish), 5/6/2008 18:41:46, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoPt.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Portuguese), 5/6/2008 18:41:46, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoPtb.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Portuguese), 5/6/2008 18:41:48, 42496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoRu.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Russian), 5/6/2008 18:41:48, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoSk.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Slovak), 5/6/2008 18:41:48, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoSl.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Slovenian), 5/6/2008 18:41:50, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoSv.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Swedish), 5/6/2008 18:41:50, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoTh.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Thai), 5/6/2008 18:41:50, 41472 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoTr.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Turkish), 5/6/2008 18:41:52, 41984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoZhc.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Chinese (Simplified)), 5/6/2008 18:41:52, 39424 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NvRCoZht.dll, 10.03.0052.0004 (Chinese (Traditional)), 5/6/2008 18:41:52, 39424 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA GeForce 7100 / NVIDIA nForce 630i
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07E1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&80
   Driver: C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\nv_disp.inf_152de033\NvCplSetupEng.exe, 14.00.0000.0162 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 18689165 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvBridge.kmd, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 11168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvlddmkm.sys, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 11632800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\dpinst.exe, 2.01.0000.0000 (English), 4/22/2008 11:49:00, 930272 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvapi64.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 1227264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuda.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 2304000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 733216 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dumx.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 9466880 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvdisp.nvu, 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 10060 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvoglv64.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 14285824 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvudisp.exe, 1.03.0028.0006 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 508448 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvapi.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 989696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuda.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 1704960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvenc.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 1317408 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvcuvid.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 678432 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvd3dum.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 7611904 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\nvoglv32.dll, 8.15.0011.8618 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 10379264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.05.0005.0050 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 167936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\nvcod155.dll, 1.05.0005.0050 (English), 6/10/2009 06:03:00, 167936 bytes

     Name: NVIDIA nForce 10/100/1000 Mbps Ethernet 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07DC&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&78
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07DA&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&1B
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nvsmu.sys, 5.00.0000.0000 (English), 10/12/2007 18:53:56, 24096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\NVCOSMU.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/28/2007 13:32:20, 44032 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D9&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&1A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: NVIDIA nForce System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D8&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&19
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D7&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&18
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:46:51, 17976 bytes

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D6&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D3&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0E
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D2&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0D
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07D0&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0B
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CF&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0A
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CE&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&09
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CD&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&08
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07CB&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&01
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07C8&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&1C
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_07C1&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056F&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&68
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056F&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&60
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: PCI Express standard Root Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056E&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&58
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056D&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&50
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:31, 178664 bytes

     Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056C&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&40
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:14:59, 14312 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:24, 49640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:00, 20952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ataport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 03:15:28, 123368 bytes

     Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_056A&SUBSYS_01371025&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&21
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:36, 49664 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:39, 259584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.00.6002.18005 (English), 4/11/2009 01:39:52, 273920 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccoin.dll, 6.00.6000.16386 (English), 11/2/2006 07:17:29, 10752 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hcrstco.dll, 6.00.6001.18000 (English), 1/20/2008 22:47:25, 17920 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Multiple File Output,0x00200000,2,2,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,11.00.6001.7110
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft TV Caption Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.00.6001.18000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.00.6002.18005
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6002.18005
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Capture ASF Writer,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Sink,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
Proxy Source,0x00200000,0,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,,11.00.6001.7000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.00.6000.16386
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,2,0,msmpeg2enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WST Pager,0x00800000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.6001.18000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.6002.18005
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,11.00.6002.18005
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.6001.18000
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,,6.06.6001.18000
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,WMM2FILT.dll,
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.6001.18000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-1/DD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,11.00.6001.7000
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6001.18000
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.6002.18005
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,,6.00.6000.16386
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6001.18000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.00.6002.18005
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,WMM2FILT.dll,
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,,6.06.6002.18005

Audio Capture Sources:
Stereo Mix (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,,6.06.6001.18000

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.6000.16386
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.6002.18005

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.6002.18005
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.6001.18000

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.6002.18005

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,,6.00.6001.18000

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,,6.06.6002.18005
```


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

When I looked up your sisters gatway DX4640 computer I found this http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4355391&sku=S445-10009 as far as I can tell the only upgrades would be a video card and a power supply to power it. The 300 watt psu wont be enough when you add a new video card.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

can someone tell me exactly what to buy?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

I can barely play cod4mw and want hardware to make comp work faster


----------



## rev0 (Oct 22, 2009)

For the power supply Id go with either one of these:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005

And the Gfx card:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130433
Make sure you have a PCIe port and enough room in your computers case (these things are 11 inches long and take up 2 PCI slots).


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

A GTX260 is going to be severely bottlenecked by an E2200--my 4870 (ATI equivalent) is bottlenecked unless I overclock my E2200 up to at least ~2.8GHz. Unless the user wants to/can invest in a better CPU, or a motherboard that will allow overclocking, anything over a 9800GT would be a waste.

Good choice on power supplies though.



Question to the OP: what size case do you have? Dell makes their PCs in three sizes: small (mATX), very small (SFF), and ridiculously small (tiny SFF).


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

Idk it gateway


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

For some reason I thought it was Dell... :/


Could you measure across the front of your case for us? If it's 7 inches thick you should be ok for upgrades, but if it's about 4 inches thick then you have a small form factor case, which makes worthwhile upgrades almost impossible.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

6.5 inches


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Alright, so it's a standard mATX (just confirmed this with Gateway's website, though it had to be a bit of inference there too).


What we recommend depends on how much you're willing to spend. The main thing to make it play games would be a better graphics card, and a better PSU to power it. The minimum worthwhile upgrade would be ~$100 (Corsair VX450W and GeForce 8400GS). Since the E2200 will bottleneck anything more powerful than a 9800GT, that makes the maximum ~$220 (Corsair VX550W and GeForce 9800GT).


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Unless you want to buy a whole new computer Phaedrus's recommendation of a 9800GT and Corsair 55ow would be what I think you should get too. Except you should probably go with the stronger 5750 instead.

Corsair 550w
$80

Sapphire 5750
$135

Total = $215


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

That would also be a good choice (though slightly bottlenecked); unfortunately, nVidia motherboards and ATI graphics cards do seldom cooperate. :sigh:


When they work, they work (I ran this 4870 on a similar board (same chipset and onboard graphics, but from Foxconn) for a while and it worked fine); but when they decide _not_ to work, well, what can you do?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I have an opposite setup than what you said Phaedrus. A AMD/ATI motherboard with a Nvidia graphics card. My setup runs beautifully. The one thing I would say is that Nvidia motherboards are pretty buggy and are not stable like Intel or AMD boards.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

The sapphire is better then 9800 gt? And does it need a new processor?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

The 5750 is closer to being on par with a 4850 or so. It may not be able to run at full graphics.

If you want to start upgrading your computer after wards well that's cool but first I would suggest you do the PSU and graphics card then work on the rest of the computer when you have more money.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm willing to spend money so tell me the parts I need so I don't have to upgrade for 2 years


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

How much do you want to spend? $800 will get you a nice PC. You may want to go a bit over that.

We are talking about a brand new PC here except for keeping the HDD and the DVD drive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

Nevermind lol so the sapphire and psu will be able to play the new games coming out?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

You could go with a bit cheaper option that is around $600 with PSU and graphics card. When I said $800 I meant the PSU and graphics card too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

I meant like 300 or less


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If its just $300 for now you should just get the new PSU and graphics card. I did not account for the new operating system you would need since your current one is held to that computer and Vista really sucks compared to Windows 7.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Exactly what graphics card and how much it cost and plz make sure my computer will be able to handle it


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

forget what i said well just listen now what psu should i get but first which of the two graphics card i should get the 9800gt or the 5870


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

i mean the 5750 sorry


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

The 5750 is more powerful, and we would recommend a Corsair TX650W to power it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

and should i upgrade to windows 7


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, it's apparently a lot better than Vista. Less resource-intensive, and stable right out of the box.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

i heard someone say it wont be able to go max on my computer cuz of my processor


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Your CPU is fine. If it runs Vista it will run 7. My E2200 can manage Vista even when it isn't overclocked.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

can you give me links plz


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102858
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139005


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

i was reading where u can buy like 2 in on combo is that good? or too much for my comp


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

one combo


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

theres a combo where it come with card and a 1000 watt psu


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Not the one with the 1000W PSU, the Thermaltake Pure Power PSUs aren't great (I think that's a Pure Power--the TR2 usually means that).


This combo would be a better choice:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/ComboDealDetails.aspx?ItemList=Combo.275107

The Corsair HX750W is an excellent power supply.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Phædrus2401 said:


> Alright, so it's a standard mATX (just confirmed this with Gateway's website, though it had to be a bit of inference there too).
> 
> 
> What we recommend depends on how much you're willing to spend. The main thing to make it play games would be a better graphics card, and a better PSU to power it. The minimum worthwhile upgrade would be ~$100 (Corsair VX450W and GeForce 8400GS). Since the E2200 will bottleneck anything more powerful than a 9800GT, that makes the maximum ~$220 (Corsair VX550W and GeForce 9800GT).


isnt the 5770 more powerful then the 9800gt wouldnt it be bottlenecked for me?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

We use "bottlenecked" to refer to two things. Bottlenecked in general means that a component's performance will be limited by the performance of another component. Usually this means that a higher-end component won't give as much of a performance improvement as expected. However, bottlenecked can also mean the point where the bottleneck is so severe that adding a higher end component will have no performance improvement at all.


In your case, it's the first definition, rather than the latter. Anything over a 9800GT will be somewhat limited in its performance; it won't perform as well as it could. But it will still perform better than something weaker. Do you follow me?

And if you plan on upgrading again later (specifically your CPU), then paying a little extra now can't hurt.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Will it be able to play games like codmw1 and the new 2 in high or medium detail with no lag?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Yes, on high or very high.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

Ty Ima get it for my bday


----------

